# A few of our 1 year old doe group



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

These girls are all just cuddly and gorgeous...if just a bit scruffy and barbered :lol: Please excuse the poor quality-taken through the glass of their tank which is in bad need of a clean atm
























Elysse and Tweek didnt want to have their photos taken, but Ill get em


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Aww they are so cute.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

really chunky does you have there


----------

